# Neighbors filming my dogs and me



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

The reason I'm posting is my neighbors are filming me with their smart phone whenever I am out with my dogs in the yard and it is creeping me out, to say the least. Looking for people's take on this situation. 

My dogs are never in the yard unattended. If they are outside I am either actively playing with or training them, or I am working inside but ready to respond if I hear barking. I do not allow nuisance barking of any sort. I allow a few seconds of alarm if someone is coming to the door or going by the back trail. If there is something out there like a moose right by the fence, or a neighbor using their yard, I'll just bring them in. I'm absolutely not against bark collars, but since I am working at home now, it's a good training opportunity to go out a few times a day to work them around distractions, teach them quiet on command, a bit of self control. 

These neighbors have never talked to us. They have a Siberian husky that is neglected, she is left to do all her business on an upper deck, and it is disgusting. I've found the husky wandering at least three times and brought her back home for them. We've tried to be overly considerate, and as I said will just bring the dogs inside if the neighbors are out. Because of my dogs and the breed I try to be on good terms with the neighbors.

These neighbors though. Ugh. They've called Animal Control a bunch of times. Animal Control will come by, comment on how neat the yard is and how quiet the dogs are, and go on their way. Also to note, per city code I am required to get a kennel license, which I have, and which allows dogs to bark for a total of 20 minutes every daylight hour. I never have even come close to that (a minute is all I allow- at the very most). So of course, Animal Control just says they're sorry to waste my time but they have to respond to every call. I love my dogs too much to have angry neighbors, which is why I really limit any barking, but apparently, there is no appeasing these people.

My partner went out there today pretty steamed after I said I'd been filmed. Can't say he was the best mediator (there may have been some cursing), but all he took home was they are trying to get us on anything. Trying to get our dogs barking for more than 20 minutes on film (umm, not gonna happen), trying to get a video of our dogs peeking a nose through the wire fence, even trying to go to city assembly and change the kennel license rules on barking. I know most of the other "kennel" licensees in town (mushers mostly) and I'll start working with them if this threat really pans out but wow. 

Sure, I can still take my dogs out and train them on film for the neighbors (smile for the camera!) but that is a bit creepy. Good for training, and I'll probably do it, but creepy. And using a tug reward? They'll probably try to label that as bite training. Anyone can post anything on YouTube. They know my name. My name is unique enough that nobody else in Google Land has it right now. So I'm even a bit afraid to just go out and train positions... I don't know. Also, I do train with fair corrections. 

It's been a couple hours since I was out training my dogs and then getting filmed, but I'm still stressing about it. It stinks to feel unsafe in my own home. And even more to fear for my dogs' safety in their own yard. 

Really bothering me. Any thoughts or suggestions? Moving is an option, and one we are seriously considering. 

And to flesh out discussion (congrats on getting this far), but here's more reading on dogs-neighbor issues that escalated Right to mush? Nome neighbors take argument over kennel noise and odor to court | Alaska Dispatch News


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow. I would be creeped out, too. I think if moving were an option, I would do it. The only other option I can think of would be a good strong, tall privacy fence. It doesn't sound like you can reason with them, and you're not going to change them. Peace of mind is a wonderful thing, and moving may be the only way you can get it in these circumstances.

Susan


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You say you haven't spoken to them and they keep to themselves. My question is what exactly is their issue if what you say is true about not allowing barking and such? Could it simply be your breed of choice? Yes, it's creepy they're filming you but unfortunately, it's not illegal. If it endangers your life or you feel threatened, talk to the local police and see if there's anything that can be done. Like file a police report. I would definitely say keep a notebook with dates and times with descriptions of things that happen and if filing a police report is warranted, there's that record as well if anything happens.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree. Sounds like some wierdos. Would creep me out too. But why should YOU have to move? HUGE privacy fence is cheaper then moving.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Ugh that has to suck! If this were happening to me I'd probably start filming them right back. Film their dog running lose before I bring it back to them or call animal control if the dog is safe till they get there. Though that would probably just add fire to the flame instead of helping. 

Though the filming them right back might kinda throw the creepiness right back at them. I once volunteered for an animal shelter that was run out of a couples home but they were on at least an acre lot. Some of the houses weren't even there when they started. Some of the neighbors started complaining while some were perfectly fine with the shelter. 

It got pretty bad. Someone hung a dead cat in a tree and tried to hang one of their goats. There was someone who kept calling on multiple occassions nonstop all day long. It kept us from cleaning & taking care of the animals. Also, we didn't NOT want to answer as the calls might be from a potential adopter.

I was a teen at the time & by myself watching the place for a weekend when I got fed up with the calls. So I answered the call and instead of the usual "Hello? Hello?" & then hang up, I pretended to carry on a conversation like they were talking to me and stayed on the phone for as long as they decided to stay on. After all they were the ones paying for the call. It worked. They didn't call again all day after that. hahaha 

A little confused. Is the article about you and this neighbor? Or are you just worried of it getting to be as bad as that situation?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am not so sure that video taping you on your own property is all that legal. Many lawyers offer free consultations, perhaps?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd double check the legality, too. This sounds like harrassment. Talk to a lawyer and even before that start documenting it. I think you might be able to get a cease and desist order at least.
If that doesn't offer you anything, perhaps just walking up and waving when they're filming?
Another option, spend a few days where you go out every hour for 15 minutes. Just keep them very very busy?


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

As far as I know, taking photos or filming is legal if there is no expectation of privacy .. not sure if a yard would meet that standard which is why celebrities can be filmed/photographed. 

I can't imagine how awful it must be to be under such scrutiny all the time. 

Unfortunately you might very well be dealing with people who have mental health issues that are unresolved. Most folks wouldn't have the time/energy or inclination to torment you in such a way. 

I would talk to a lawyer as well - just to see what the laws are regarding 'expectations of privacy' in your state. Documentation would be helpful as well as a written statement from the ac people who have been called out to your home. 

I wish you well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Any chance of you filming them filming you to take to a lawyer?


----------



## Jessica A.K.A Sam's mom (May 12, 2015)

You need to contact your local pd, and report them for invading your privacy (recording you). Not sure if the invading your privacy flies where you live, but it sure in the heck flies here in Texas. You also may be able to get a few extra tall year around greenery to help give extra privacy, and if they mess with that to record that would list as invading your privacy and destruction of property. I really hope you can get it solved, because to me that is beyond creepy. 

Best of luck with the creeps


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

neighbours..! you would think you had the wierdiest till you hear the next guy!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am with everybody else on this, it would make me feel very uneasy. I would either get a privacy fence or move. Talking to a lawyer might also be a good thing. Some of the suggestions for retaliation appeal to me, but I am thinking that they actually may make things worse. Since they are already behaving in a way that most people would not, you don't know what they might be capable of..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i would get a fake video camera and mount it on your house facing theirs just so they see what it feels like. if they ask you to remove it say you will if they stop taking video of you. $7.50 on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Dummy-Security-Camera-Blinking/dp/B0013Q1XTM


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

On another forum I am a member of; one of the members has a neighbor who installed cameras facing their home and yard with what appears to be full coverage. They did the police report, going to the city council, cease and desist letters. Nothing changed. Unfortunately, they found the only way this could be considered illegal was if they had kids and the kids were videoed. They were not in a position to move, so instead resorted to hanging tarps to block the view. They have also started the process of trying to get some laws changed (however long that could take)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, I would contact the authorities and a lawyer. If what they are doing is legal, then I would start filming them filming me. And in the meantime, would start putting up a solid fence and planting quick growing tall plants to block their view.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dang, that's why I live in the middle of nowhere with no close neighbors.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would protect myself by having surveillance cameras installed to film the yard. Proof that your dogs are not out of control and proof if anything happens. Who behaves in such a manner, seriously?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Buy one of these and hover it over their house when they are videoing.

Amazon.com: SYMA X5C-W 4CH 2.4G Quadcopter with Camera: Toys & Games


SuperG


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Be careful about escalating anything by filming them back. I would hate to see you on 'Fear Thy Neighbor" or something. Maybe just take their dog to the shelter when you find it so there is an official record that their dog is running loose. 

Jelpy


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a really big pair of binoculars the totally obnoxious kind, kinda like this and just stare at them.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jelpy said:


> Be careful about escalating anything by filming them back. I would hate to see you on 'Fear Thy Neighbor" or something. Maybe just take their dog to the shelter when you find it so there is an official record that their dog is running loose.
> 
> Jelpy


OMG you watch that?? I love that show! It's even crazier because a lot of it is true. Like the episode where the guy took over the boat dock that the next door family had for like years? It's sad nowadays when you want NO neighbors because people are so darn difficult to deal with.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> First, I would contact the authorities and a lawyer. *If* what they are doing is legal, then I would start filming them filming me. And in the meantime, would start putting up a solid fence and planting quick growing tall plants to block their view.


^^100% agree. I looked up AK law (on this press site, here) and it appears that consent in needed from all parties (regardless of *where* filming is taking place (their deck to your yard, their fence-line to your house, window through window..._and vice-versa_). There is no way of knowing their cell is just facing yard...that is absolutely unacceptable on their part and I agree with those that have said to contact authorities (I would also keep a written or video log of each time you see them taping *as well as* every interaction between you two. I would also consider talking to Animal Control on their neglected dog. 

We have dogs on all sides of us and they bark, talk to each other through barking, and sometimes rile each other up. We respect each others privacy and length of "barking", mostly by avoiding having dogs out together. 

That is a terrible position to be in, especially in your own home and yard. It gives me the creeps and I hope your situation gets better. 

*(source is geared toward press so very encompassing of video-taping/wiretapping topic)


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Why don't you go talk to them instead of your angry husband.... haha


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe they have a fear of the breed and are filming for the bigget moment if the handling of the dog is wrong, Everytime i let Z out of the house i get a letter that i have to state hes not a wolf hes a GSD. People are just fearful i think. I would smile and wave, mayeb ask if there is anything you can help them with, kill them with kindness.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Moon them.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I'm going to talk to a lawyer about this, and knowing this lawyer pretty well as a friend, I think he'll look into it for me pro-bono. I'm also going to talk to animal control, because they need to know the situation is escalating beyond simple barking dog complaints. AC can park their truck in front of my house all day and do their own recording. But neighbors taking it into their own hands, really bad idea. 

I did a bit of research into Alaska law, and it looks like the constitution of Alaska specifically protects a person's privacy. This is an interesting legal question (as I'm sure the lawyer will say), but I am, as many suggested, going to calmly film them filming me. I hate conflict, but this is not only a video-log, but may prove important documentation.

On the other hand, the personal impact is pretty severe. I'm stressing about it more than I want to. I should have put up a privacy fence to begin with, but that can still be remedied. Happy for me, I'm working from home, and the neighbors are gone until 5 pm (I know this because that is when they come out to film), so I don't have to worry until then.

I also think buying a 24-hr surveillance camera is a worthy investment. I'll check out what Costco has and do some research on that. I could buy a fake one, but it might be useful to have actual footage and I don't think they are that pricey. 

I'm really not sure what I've done to make the neighbors so vengeful. I do know that unfortunately "shepherds" do get a bad rap, and that is certainly playing a factor (I have malinois but most couldn't tell the difference). I've always been on good terms with neighbors in other places I've lived. If we had a problem with each other we'd talk about it and reach an agreement. But most of the time, we were just courteous and didn't have issues. In the last neighborhood I lived in we'd borrow tools from each other, watch each other's pets, and have potlucks fairly often... I guess the Mayberry days are over. 

The article I linked was NOT me, but just an example of how extreme stuff can get. It concerns me that someone with an agenda could take it that far. 

I'll keep this updated. To be clear, dogs are not ever unattended in the yard and never allowed to bark prolonged. For example, aside from their morning run they've been in the yard all morning while I worked inside and haven't barked a single time. They know I don't tolerate nuisance barking.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Buy one of these and hover it over their house when they are videoing.
> 
> Amazon.com: SYMA X5C-W 4CH 2.4G Quadcopter with Camera: Toys & Games
> 
> ...


Or an EMP Device. To instantly Fry all his Electronics. Wonder if you can buy that, or its only in Iron Man Movies.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

More, my video surveillance footage would be important to show they are NOT barking. The neighbors could manipulate their video pretty easily to try to get 20 minutes out of it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My neighbour had cameras installed on her house to film any basketballs that bounce into yard from our yard. I did serve them legal notice to ensure their cameras were recording only their property. They are not legally allowed to film my property. 
The one time they were filming (cell phones) my children (minors) while they were in bath suits and playing in our sprinkler, resulted in their cameras/cell phones being seized by the police.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

God, there are some creepy people out there. I guess I'm not going to complain about MY neighbors any more.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

WesS said:


> Or an EMP Device. To instantly Fry all his Electronics. Wonder if you can buy that, or its only in Iron Man Movies.


EA-18G Growler comes equipped with some nasty electronic warfare devices which would most likely neutralize the neighbor's Not So Smart phone...well...along with the rest of the area's electronics as well....


SuperG


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

SuperG said:


> EA-18G Growler comes equipped with some nasty electronic warfare devices which would most likely neutralize the neighbor's Not So Smart phone...well...along with the rest of the area's electronics as well....
> 
> 
> SuperG


Maybe we should stick with the quadcopter, droid. Scale down the electronic warfare, and we have a pretty cool little droid chopper.

OP. What your neighbour is doing is terrible. Not nice


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

A few suggestions: 
If you have to install cameras, I would direct it your property (front yard). It would record you and anything that happens in your property. It can be used as security surveillance too. These recordings will be your proof that nothing inappropriate is going on, in case your neighbors file a complaint. 
If they keep complaining with animal welfare, a harassment complaint might be another option to think of. Ask your police dept. about it.
Do you train in your backyard or front yard? If in your backyard, a tall privacy fence is REALLY, REALLY a very good idea. You don't know what other mental issues your neighbors have. Stay on the other side of your yard away from the weirdos.
They might not even be recording, just pretending in order to intimidate you and your husband. They may have misinterpreted some of your actions and felt threatened themselves. Who knows what goes on in their little coconuts. In any case, just be wary of them.

Goodluck.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Can this be considered stalking? Stalking is certainly illegal.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Contact animal control and your local police department. 

I have an old disgruntled neighbor that has called animal control numerous times. Per my city code, more than one person has to complain, or they need it on camera. He also said that the person filming can NOT be egging the dog on. If your neighbor is standing right at the fence and the dog is sniffing through the fence at them, I doubt animal control is going to care


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

This much I would suggest....people are uptight.....if they have an issue with your dogs' because of their breed, so be it. The onus is on you regardless of a neighbor which is living scared. So, show them how wrong they are, by your commitment to developing the dogs to their abilities. I have a neighbor which put me through the same except the video BS....it took years but he's come around and appreciates the qualities of the breed even though he believes at any moment I could say the attack word and the dog would be on his throat in a heartbeat...but yet he's still come a long way.

SuperG


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

One thing just occurred to me. Why are they being so obvious and in-your-face when they film you? Most people would not behave this way at all and I think even the ones that would behave this way would try to disguise what they are doing. But, no, these people seem to flaunt it.

Are they trying to get you to move? Are they hoping to aggravate you so much that you will lose your temper and do something they can get on film. I mean, unless these people are dumb as rocks they are bound to know that you are not going to like this. So, what's their agenda, do you think?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

newlie said:


> So, what's their agenda, do you think?


Recording the beasts to aid in their pursuit of being uptight...would be my guess.


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SuperG said:


> Recording the beasts to aid in their pursuit of being uptight...would be my guess.
> 
> 
> SuperG



You could start dancing...nekkid...I bet they would not take video again. I highly advise a head covering if you choose this option


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I was going to mention that earlier but thought a military jet e-frying their place would be better received.....shows ya what I know....


SuperG


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Jax- I did consider dancing nekkid! I thought that would be highly entertaining. I do believe I am allowed to cavort in the nude on my own property?



I've thought a lot about why these people are doing what they are doing. I honestly don't know what I have done to them to make them so, well, mean. Both the lawyers I talked to- one a friend and one a friend-of-a-friend were pretty astonished about what is going on. 



I've come to the conclusion that it's a matter of de-humanizing me and my husband. We are no longer people who have normal emotions, who love our dogs, who have hopes dreams, goals, etc. We have been boiled down and transformed into "others". The people with the "vicious" dogs. 



This I guess shouldn't shock me, but it does. I figured I was on good terms with them. I returned their husky when she escaped, they saw me playing with and training my pups from baby-hood on. Our yard is very clean, our dogs get daily runs and are obviously very loved and well cared for. 



One friend I was talking to about this situation said the fear of the wolf is very alive and well, and my dogs, well, one especially is a bit wolfish. Pure malinois to 100 generations, but the breed is "wild-type". Plus that intense stare, black face. They are just intense animals, more so than many domestic dogs. 



That doesn't excuse these people's behavior. My dogs have done nothing but bark, and that only rarely, with obvious response and control by me, but if I'm looking for a reason, it's somewhere in the deep dark human psyche fear of the wolf, even hatred. 



Which is weird because they have a Siberian husky. Although I will say most of the Siberians I know are goofy, friendly dogs, and the neighbor's particular animal is quite a laid-back example of the breed. 



In the meantime, I have called Animal Control and filed a police report (which will just go on file but it is there). At this point, the lawyers I talked to don't think there is a case, but I will continue to document, and we'll see. Hopefully this will pass. 



And dancing naked is pretty non-violent (I think). Might be fun...



Will update after AC does their thing- AC much more responsive than the police. 



Also will add, I think these neighbors hope they will egg us on to do something stupid, or egg our dogs on. Honestly, it scares the me more than anything. I'm sure they want nothing but the worst for my dogs and me. They are truly horrible!

Will look at cameras today...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

A lot of people are just nuts, stop beating yourself up looking for a reason why they do what they do. Focus your energies on protecting yourself and your dogs.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I really don't know what you could do about them filming you.
I live beside a drunk teenager, she speeds up the road, has called thepolice before (my fault barking dog I was looking after barked a bit too long and my response time sucked) but she told the officer I was abusing them which is down right nuts, hollers obsenities at my kids while outside on the trampoline and gets into such raging fights with her boyfriend it's like I like on maury povich street.
Can't wait till we move.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

To me they just sound like bona fide ****

You should at least try to talk to these people yourself about their actions. It's the only way you can find out what their problem is, as well as a chance of possibly diffusing the situation.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

CountryGirl01 said:


> To me they just sound like bona fide a-holes.
> 
> You should at least try to talk to these people yourself about their actions. It's the only way you can find out what their problem is, as well as a chance of possibly diffusing the situation.


Yep think this is good advice. But if you approach it directly. Might get heated. Maybe invite for dinner (If you think they are not complete psychopaths), or maybe be safe and just bake them a cake.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

CountryGirl01 said:


> To me they just sound like bona fide a-holes.
> 
> You should at least try to talk to these people yourself about their actions. It's the only way you can find out what their problem is, as well as a chance of possibly diffusing the situation.


With most people, I think this would be the right approach. I, myself, recently commented in another thread why people will resort to putting anonymous notes in your mailbox instead of coming to you to discuss a problem.

However, I think I would keep these people at the end of a ten foot pole. There is something not right about the way they are behaving and I would not trust them. I don't think there is even a chance of coming to an agreement with them because frankly, I don't think they want an agreement. The less you have to do with them the better, in my opinion.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Soaps with neighbors suck. Like I mentioned earlier, I've dealt with the "same" neighbor sans the blatant video stuff. 

Your mention of " _One friend I was talking to about this situation said the fear of the wolf is very alive and well, and my dogs, well, one especially is a bit wolfish. Pure malinois to 100 generations, but the breed is "wild-type". Plus that intense stare, black face. They are just intense animals, more so than many domestic dogs. _" was basically my neighbor's trip...and in all fairness, preconceived notions regarding the "ferocity" of a particular breed of dog is difficult for many to ever get over...but one thing is for certain, the better obedience your dogs display, especially around your neighbors (the "puparazzis") ...you might make an impression...talk is cheap, the walk talks.

Face it, playing a spirited tug with your dogs probably makes your neighbors think it is training to attack them....or having a good wrestling match and jaw grabbing on arms session...it sends their minds to bad places and just reinforces their fear. It all goes into the mix. BUT, when these "vicious" feared breeds display obedience and proper civility, it's a huge win and potentially a win/win.....never know, you might help your neighbors appreciate what great dogs they can become. 

One last cynical thought, which does guide me well I believe. This is a litigious country and culture we live in today. Too many people out there looking to be traumatized...even if they pretend otherwise....it's a meal ticket, a way to indulge themselves because the rest of the world should cater to them and sadly that happens all too often. The best way I can sum it up regarding your neighbors is..those who expect tolerance from others are many times very intolerant themselves.

SuperG


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

I would grab my smart phone and film them filming me. Being sure to make a dumb smiling face, overly dramatic wave to them and say things like, "Hello there! Can you see me okay? Should I move closer so your mic can pick up my voice?" until they felt awkward and would go away! I have more patience than shame so I'd definitely outlast them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I wouldn't do any "egging on" - (although it is fun to think about). I'd make a point of being friendly when I see them, I'd continue to return their stray dog, etc. So long as you don't have any sort of legal case, try to blow it off.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

newlie said:


> With most people, I think this would be the right approach. I, myself, recently commented in another thread why people will resort to putting anonymous notes in your mailbox instead of coming to you to discuss a problem.
> 
> However, I think I would keep these people at the end of a ten foot pole. There is something not right about the way they are behaving and I would not trust them. I don't think there is even a chance of coming to an agreement with them because frankly, I don't think they want an agreement. The less you have to do with them the better, in my opinion.


You never know until you try my friend. Life's too full of uncertainties, if there is a CHANCE to resolve this or at least understand what these neighbors issue's are why not try?

What's the worst they are gonna do? Bite her? Lol, she should bring somebody with her if she is that worried about it. But if she lives next to these people I don't see how it could hurt to try and talk it out CALMLY with them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There was a recent case where neighbors of a breeder of Russian Ovarchka's (or however it's spelled) sued and won maybe $250,000 for the barking. The owners really did seem to be legally at fault, but it kind of opens a scary door if people start to think they can make money off of nuisance barking. 

However, I do have a concern on what you may consider a fair correction, not being what I or others would. So that's another possibility. 

How many dogs do you have? 

And privacy fence may be the solution. I hope so anyway. It is entirely nerve-wracking.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oregon couple awarded $240K in dog-barking lawsuit | OregonLive.com it was Tibetan Mastiffs and "only" $240k

I asked # because packs are scarier. I trust 1 of almost any dog, but trust drops as number increases (and I have a full pack myself). So depending on number, peoples' concern level can go up so if there's 10-20 dogs that will do it, understandably so! 

There was another case I forgot about of 1 dog and a $500,000 suit.  http://abc7.com/pets/family-loses-$500000-lawsuit-over-barking-dog/511454/


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> There was another case I forgot about of 1 dog and a $500,000 suit.  http://abc7.com/pets/family-loses-$500000-lawsuit-over-barking-dog/511454/


To be fair, that one only won the lawsuit because the idiots didn't respond to the lawsuit in any way, shape, or form. :rolleyes2:

Let that be a lesson to everyone. Lawsuits (and other legal matters) don't just go away because you ignore them, and fail to show up for court.


----------



## Kiki42 (Nov 4, 2014)

It's absolutely disconcerting to have neighbor's watching you like a hawk. I know the feeling from having my own suspicious neighbors. They adopted a dog about a year and a half ago, some kind of medium size mix, cute but rambunctious. It barks, jumps, and pulls them all over the yard (if she's off leash she will make a break for the road). There is a row of pine trees on our shared property line (my side of line) that they insist on walking her under to do her business and she usually pulls herself through to be on my lawn. I never complained about it. She barks all day and I never have said a word. It just wasn't worth my time. Then I brought home Lydia in October and they acted as if I declared war because without asking them I had gotten a dog breed they are afraid of. I put in an electric fence and my dog has never left it (nor was she ever alone outside in it because she's a velcro dog who won't stay out by herself), but I have stopped letting her run and play off leash in her own yard because the neighbors try very hard to provoke her into running into theirs. Now they yell at us as soon as they see us, their dog barks and growls and rushes under the trees on the property line and it stresses out my dog so much she starts to bark in return and I have to pull her into the house. They are always recording us on their phones, waiting for the day things go wrong. They have nothing to do but wait until they see us outside and then they come out with their dog barking away, so we rarely go in the backyard anymore, and when we do, we have to be quick about it. As soon as we are out, they are too, cameras rolling. I put in a permit request for a privacy fence and they went to the town hall to contest it- they said that it would keep them from being able to look into other neighbors' yards as well! Right now they have a clear view through the trees of four other yards, and we'd be spoiling their ability to spy on the people who live behind us (which they need to do for safety). I got a permit for the fence, but was told it had to be of a style that wouldn't block the neighbor's view for "aesthetic reasons". I think the town council was just trying to find a way to appease both of us so they didn't have to deal with my neighbors again. I mounted cameras outside to record my yard (I won't stoop to recording them but I want proof that my dog is never out unattended for AC because they have called with false claims frequently- even one from when we were away with the dog and not even home that week). It is amazing the amount of time some people will devote to something like this- you are dehumanized to them. Its like trying to 'catch' you in some wrongdoing is all they have going for their lives.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Kiki42 said:


> It's absolutely disconcerting to have neighbor's watching you like a hawk. I know the feeling from having my own suspicious neighbors. They adopted a dog about a year and a half ago, some kind of medium size mix, cute but rambunctious. It barks, jumps, and pulls them all over the yard (if she's off leash she will make a break for the road). There is a row of pine trees on our shared property line (my side of line) that they insist on walking her under to do her business and she usually pulls herself through to be on my lawn. I never complained about it. She barks all day and I never have said a word. It just wasn't worth my time. Then I brought home Lydia in October and they acted as if I declared war because without asking them I had gotten a dog breed they are afraid of. I put in an electric fence and my dog has never left it (nor was she ever alone outside in it because she's a velcro dog who won't stay out by herself), but I have stopped letting her run and play off leash in her own yard because the neighbors try very hard to provoke her into running into theirs. Now they yell at us as soon as they see us, their dog barks and growls and rushes under the trees on the property line and it stresses out my dog so much she starts to bark in return and I have to pull her into the house. They are always recording us on their phones, waiting for the day things go wrong. They have nothing to do but wait until they see us outside and then they come out with their dog barking away, so we rarely go in the backyard anymore, and when we do, we have to be quick about it. As soon as we are out, they are too, cameras rolling. I put in a permit request for a privacy fence and they went to the town hall to contest it- they said that it would keep them from being able to look into other neighbors' yards as well! Right now they have a clear view through the trees of four other yards, and we'd be spoiling their ability to spy on the people who live behind us (which they need to do for safety). I got a permit for the fence, but was told it had to be of a style that wouldn't block the neighbor's view for "aesthetic reasons". I think the town council was just trying to find a way to appease both of us so they didn't have to deal with my neighbors again. I mounted cameras outside to record my yard (I won't stoop to recording them but I want proof that my dog is never out unattended for AC because they have called with false claims frequently- even one from when we were away with the dog and not even home that week). It is amazing the amount of time some people will devote to something like this- you are dehumanized to them. Its like trying to 'catch' you in some wrongdoing is all they have going for their lives.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good grief!!! Did you ever consult an attorney? I can't believe you have no recourse and have to put up with that kind of crap.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Kiki- wow, that's terrible! Are our neighbors related? I'm so sorry you are going through the same thing. It seems like there must be legal recourse- keep those security cameras rolling. 

I hear what you say about being de-humanized and the false complaints. I really hate to see Animal Control parked outside my house- even if the complaint is false, it's super stressful to deal with, and makes me feel unsafe in my own house. Even though Animal Control just tells me they have to respond to every complaint, and have never cited me for anything, I'm thinking a meeting with the supervisor is in order for me. If the neighbors are as conniving as I think they are, they are trying to get a paper trail going... I need to get to the bottom of this with the AC. 

Also, similar to Kiki's, the neighbors themselves told my husband they are just waiting for a slip-up. For my dogs to so much as stick their nose through the wire of the fence. I'm afraid they'd try their best to agitate the dogs through the fence, or even falsely claim the dogs bit them through the fence. This kind of thing is what really scares me, so these days, if the dogs are outside, I am right there with them, camera on the ready. 

I've avoided any contact with the neighbors the last couple days. But I feel uncomfortable so much as training the basic positions out in my own yard right now.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Jean- I have a total of 6 dogs, but two are older and don't hang out in the yard. Out of the remaining 4, only 2 are the ones that bark. And the barkers aren't jumping at or charging the fence. They stand 5-10 feet back of the fenceline and bark, and stop when told. So it's not like there's a snarling rage of four dogs hurtling themselves at the fence. I could understand that being scary. My dogs aren't challenging the fence or threatening to attack through the fence. And I am always right there to stop the barking.

The corrections I use vary between a prong collar, e-collar, and physical pressure. Generally I use a form of physical pressure if I am training close stuff, and that is usually a pretty minor tap on the side or something similar. 

I should probably be more worried about games of tug, in reality. Though needing to worry about pretty basic training in my own backyard is super frustrating.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, crazy neighbors you guys have. I would be worried enough to contact a lawyer as well.


----------



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

You might look into the law regarding the audio recording of a conversation without consent in your state. Cell phones record video and audio and some states require all or at least one party in a conversation to consent to audio recording of a conversation. So, if you're in your yard having a conversation with another party and the neighbor is recording audio they could be breaking the law. If they ever tried to use the audio recording of your dogs barking and on that same recording was any part of your conversation with another party where consent wasn't provided they would be turning over evidence that they have violated the law.

That being said, I'd say ignore them. If you're doing everything right they'll never get proof of anything and they will eventually either get tired/bored or the law will get tired of them always "crying wolf"!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not a lawyer (obviously) so I don't know what criteria would have to be met, but it seems to me that both Muskeg and Kiki are would have grounds for harassment. I think is ridiculous when someone feels scared about using their own yard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are some people in the world that are unhappy and take it as personal afront when others have any enjoyment in anything. Or, if they are limited in some way that you are not, they will see that as unfair. The real problem is when they try to act on these things.

What could it be? Dogs barking? You say not. The number of dogs -- is there a limit? You said, you are required to have a kennel license, does that mean that without a kennel license, you would not be able to have that many dogs? 

Could your neighbor be unaware of the kennel license and be trying to prove that you have above the limit in dogs? Or is your neighbor trying to contest the renewal of your kennel license? 

No one should have to move because their neighbors are scumbags. But, it is really hard to prevent scumbags from living near you. 

I think that if I could, I would film my own yard, so that if video is entered into any type of evidence, then you will have your own video of that area so that it cannot be tampered with. 

If you are correcting the dog physically, your neighbor may be trying to catch you in something like animal cruelty. Or, they want to post it all over facebook -- look what my neighbor did to her dog today, kind of thing. 

I think I would consult an attorney, so that I would know where I stood, and what can be done about this.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

I have read through this and my response would be simple. Please note that some of these things you have already done, but I will list them anyway.

1. I would attempt to talk with the neighbors and figure out what is going on. If they are just being creepy, jerks, etc. then move on to step 2. If it is something where common ground can be found then DONE.

2. Tell the neighbor you don't appreciate their behavior and explain that you will escalate the issue - police reports, meetings with AC, harassment case, etc.

3. If allowed and funds allowed I would install a TALL privacy fence, cameras around my house for video evidence of behavior.

4. Contact a lawyer if behavior continues and ask for a cease and desist letter. File a police report.

5. Meet with AC supervisor and request a signed letter explaining who the cause of the "false alarm" calls were and that no citations were noted. Also, I would never return their dog. It would immediately go straight to AC or even better I would call AC to come pick it up.

6. If it continues I would seriously consider a harassment case because it is harassment when you feel unsafe, but even more so when they are falsely calling AC on you.

Basically, just create a paper trail and have video evidence that shows you have done nothing wrong. I would also aim to "beat them to the punch" with any potential lawsuit, as our country's court system is beyond broken, and from many conversations I've had with lawyers the one who files wins more often.

I am so sorry you are having to deal with this and just know that sometimes people are just out to annoy others or worse. I had a neighbor who tried to extort money from me by saying I cheated on my wife. I started recording my phone calls and finally caught her calling my wife saying that I was with her cheating right then - the funny part was that I was standing in the kitchen with my wife during the phone call - oops! Thankfully, a police report later and the woman was forced out of her home within the week. The landlord suspended the lease and evicted her!


----------

